# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  lightburn Concrete mixer parts

## jesso

Hi all! 
Can someone help me answer the following? 
Have been given a lightburn concrete mixer of the old A frame type.
Can I still get parts? 
And if so could someone be kind enough to provide the contact address of parts stockist? 
The particular bits I am after are the drive cog that turns the bowl/onion.
And a quote on a new bowl/onion. 
Thanks Jesso

----------


## Wood Butcher

Try Advance Equipment . (Yellow Pages Advert)
9 Vore Street
Silverwater
(02) 9647 2525

----------


## jesso

Thanks Wood Butcher,
I'll give them a ring tomorrow
Jesso

----------


## China

lightburn pty Ltd (08) 8297 0411 South Australia 
If you have probs let me know they are 5mins from my my place

----------


## jesso

Thanks China!
Jesso

----------


## jesso

> lightburn pty Ltd (08) 8297 0411 South Australia 
> If you have probs let me know they are 5mins from my my place

  Tried this number a couple of times and it keeps telling me to check the number?
Is she right?
Jesso

----------


## Markw

I don't think that Lightburn exists anymore - all the numbers are disconnected - in all states.

----------


## jesso

> I don't think that Lightburn exists anymore - all the numbers are disconnected - in all states.

  Yeah so did I.
Worth a try though.
Thanks MarkW!
Jesso

----------

